
The incredible growth of the Internet since 2000 - bjonathan
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/10/22/incredible-growth-of-the-internet-since-2000/
======
jawee
"There were only 361 million Internet users in 2000, in the entire world. For
perspective, that’s barely two-thirds of the size of Facebook today."

That quote there blows my mind.

Of course, ten years ago I was surfing on a Windows 98 box using an early
release of Netscape 6 and an ISP managed by Walmart...

